# WHAT! No Way Mice With No Ears?



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Just looking at some mice genetic sites and one sayes there is a earless varity! it doesnt say what gene(s) cause this but that it is a ressive. It this true??

heres where i saw it
http://www.petrodents.com/component/con ... 0-wtf.html


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

link? :shock:

Edit: looks wierd :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have heard (no pun intended) of these mice, yes that is true.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

bet they never get on the show bench!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ick.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

There have been a few people in the US that have tried to work with them....but from what I've heard it may not actually be a simple recessive and is difficult to keep present in a line. I don't personally find it attractive, but if it doesn't cause the mice any harm or discomfort I see no reason why someone shouldn't breed for it if they happen to like it.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen one in person before! KAW mice had some.
Weird little things. . .


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Transgenic. . .


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I know the person who owned the mouse in that photo. In fact, I have a copy of it saved to my computer that she sent me in email.

I had some of the ear less line here, and spoke with a lab about it. They said it is a simple recessive, but not a cut and dry ears or no ears thing. Its a degree of lack of ears, similar to manx in mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

man so it is true. weaird.
I wonder if anyone has managed to breed an earless,tailess and bald mouse all in one? now i bet that would look strange


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> man so it is true. weaird.
> I wonder if anyone has managed to breed an earless,tailess and bald mouse all in one? now i bet that would look strange


Sounds like something that should be put humanely to sleep...


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

PPVallhunds said:


> man so it is true. weaird.
> I wonder if anyone has managed to breed an earless,tailess and bald mouse all in one? now i bet that would look strange


They'd look like vaguely mouse shaped sausages. Ewwwwww!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Or naked mole rats...

Sarah xxx


----------

